# Request for images



## lhommedieu (Jul 5, 2003)

I am putting out a brochure to advertise my acupuncture practice (I treat martial arts and sports-related injuries, among other things), and need approximately six (6) images showing martial artists sparring, practicing techniques, etc.

I will credit you on the brochure and would be happy to upload a mock-up of the brochure to you so that you can see how your image will be represented.  Basically, it will appear as an approximately 1"x1" image on a 1 1/2" color bottom border of the brochure.

The more "dramatic" the better, and it should be of sufficient quality and pixel resolution for good 4-Color transfer.  Following are a couple of examples of what I have in mind:













Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 5, 2003)

i had a couple good ones, but puter crashed and took alot of thing with it...I will check.


----------



## lhommedieu (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks to all who responded with images for my brochure.  It has a "live" feel to it now as opposed to how it would have looked using stock images.

I will be in Italy from July 9-31 and will probably not have access to a computer; if you send me an email,  I will respond when I get back from my trip.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------

